# Slide Refinish



## redcards (Apr 16, 2008)

I recently bought a used Glock 27 from a close friend. It's several years old and the slide has some wear on it that I'd like to have refinished. I've been debating on going chrome, but think I'll probably stay with black, depending on what kind of options are out there. I've done some searching, but haven't found anything that seems credible enough or reasonable price wise. 

I've also seen some hints around that Glock themselves will actually refinish it? Couldn't find much help from their website.

Anyone have any extra information on this, or any other good recommendations? Any certain finishes that go well with Glock?

Thanks


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I LOVE hard chrome - however - it is much cheaper to send the slide back to Glock and have them refinish it. I did it 2x over the past few years.

Last time I did it - it was only $45 plus the shipping (shipping isn't bad - as it is only the slide, and it need not be sent next day).


----------

